# fire extinguisher mounts?



## myeyesareopen (Jun 11, 2011)

i know (or hope) a few of you guys have fire extinguishers in your cars, where did you mount them?

im not racing my car per say but have a real bad ground issue somewhere behind my dash and now my valve covers leaking onto my heat shield until my new gasket comes in, so i figured better safe than sorry, and better mounted than lying on my passenger seat..

thanks guys!


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

My buddy has his mounted to his roll bar. Mines mounted to the floor in front of the passenger seat. If its not a "race car" per say Id just throw it under the seat.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)




----------

